# Mystery Snail Gestation Period?



## Thalamus

I got five mystery snails about a month ago (three golden, one ivory, one black). Over the last couple of weeks, one of the goldens, who has revealed himself to be a male, has been...spreading the love to the other mystery snails. How long does it usually take to go from mating to egg-laying?


----------



## Nitlon

How to take care of apple snails: food, housing and breeding.
According to this website, a female can lay a clutch of eggs once every 4 - 7 days for a few weeks after mating, but it also mentions that the snails can store sperm for months before laying the eggs. I'd check out the link.


----------



## susankat

With that many females, best be setting up a few more tanks to put the babies in. That many snails with babies can turn a tank sour real fast.


----------



## Thalamus

Nitlon said:


> How to take care of apple snails: food, housing and breeding.
> According to this website, a female can lay a clutch of eggs once every 4 - 7 days for a few weeks after mating, but it also mentions that the snails can store sperm for months before laying the eggs. I'd check out the link.


That site's one of my main applesnail references, but until now, I'd never been certain how long they were saying the gestation period was. I guess they're all just waiting for the moon to be in the right phase; none of them have laid yet.


----------



## Thalamus

susankat said:


> With that many females, best be setting up a few more tanks to put the babies in. That many snails with babies can turn a tank sour real fast.


Hm...I hadn't really thought that far ahead yet, but it's a very good point. I don't really have the resources to set up more tanks. Do you think I might be able to use a jar or something like that?


----------

